# WRIST/HAND GAITERS... yey or nay



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking at a new jacket and can get some real good deals at the local stores... ordered one in for my size to buy tomorrow.

Only issue is the jackets with all the features I want and that look decent too don't have wrist gaiters.
They both obviously have Velcro at the wrists which could possibly be looped over the thumb for a makeshift gaiter?

I realise I could maybe tighten the Velcro down hard and wear gloves over the sleeve, but not ideal/the best look :huh:

Are gaiters a necessity??? Thoughts appreciated :bowdown::bowdown:



Also: I wear wrist guards and gaiters can get in the way of them. Are these a good solution to the no gaiter issue?
http://www.facewest.co.uk/Marmot-Stretch-Wrist-Gaiter.html


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Are gaiters a necessity??? Thoughts appreciated :bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one jacket with, and one without. I could really go either way but on a pow day they can be nice as I don't like gloves over my jacket. Not sure about wrist guards, never worn anything like that.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Casual said:


> I have one jacket with, and one without. I could really go either way but on a pow day they can be nice as I don't like gloves over my jacket. Not sure about wrist guards, never worn anything like that.


hm my thoughts exactly.
Not one for wearing gloves over the jacket really...
I've already ordered a jacket without, reason enough to return?

I guess I could get a baselayer with thumb loops which would keep stuff out to a degree.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd buy a jacket based on whether I liked it or not, the gators wouldn't be part of the consideration. And ya your base layer can always havem.

Just don't stick your hands in the snow, stay on hard packed groomers and you won't have to worry


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Casual said:


> I'd buy a jacket based on whether I liked it or not, the gators wouldn't be part of the consideration. And ya your base layer can always havem.
> 
> Just don't stick your hands in the snow, stay on hard packed groomers and you won't have to worry


Hha solution, leave the powder well alone...

But srs, you not bothered by the lack of gaiters on your jacket when you go out with that one?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I owned a 686 jacket with no gaiters, then bought a Special Blend WITH, now my 3rd jacket is WITHOUT. They're a nice idea, and if I could find a jacket where you could remove them that'd be ideal. But there are times when they're a PITA, and even if you don't hook them on your thumbs you can still feel they're there.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I owned a 686 jacket with no gaiters, then bought a Special Blend WITH, now my 3rd jacket is WITHOUT. They're a nice idea, and if I could find a jacket where you could remove them that'd be ideal. But there are times when they're a PITA, and even if you don't hook them on your thumbs you can still feel they're there.


Thanks. Yeah, my old jacket has them so I am kinda used to them but they are indeed a PITA, especially with wrist-guards on too.

What do you do with your current setup then, gloves over sleeves?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have coats with wrist gaiters and without and I love the wrist gaiters! Lets me get a smaller and more fitting size and sleeves not be too short. Mine do not have thumb holes just the sleeves. I have never ran the velcros across the thumb gap bc that seems restrictive but really as long as the sleeves are long enough to where they do not ride up when you lift your arms the gaiter is not really necessary overall if you are deciding between two coats.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Thanks. Yeah, my old jacket has them so I am kinda used to them but they are indeed a PITA, especially with wrist-guards on too.
> 
> What do you do with your current setup then, gloves over sleeves?


I just bought a freaking expensive pair of gloves for this season, with large cuffs. I think I'll be happier with that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's interesting how various topics pop up here on the forum just as they become relevant to a person!

I just bought my first snowboarding specific jacket 3 days ago. _It_, has wrist gaiters. I wore it yesterday for the first time, and I have to say I love 'em! It was like 9º-10º out and they really did a good job of helping to keep snow out of my sleeve and then dropping into the cuff of my gloves. My my wrists and hands were quite comfortable & warm all day in these frigid conditi0ns.

As for wrist guards, I have Level V gloves (mitts) with integrated wrist guards. So they are not a separate stretch fit item to over my hand and wrist. You might want to check them out if you like gaiters and want to keep wearing your wrist guards!


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Fewdfreak said:


> I have coats with wrist gaiters and without and I love the wrist gaiters! Lets me get a smaller and more fitting size and sleeves not be too short.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So do you just put gloves under jacket and Velcro it down tight?



Donutz said:


> I just bought a freaking expensive pair of gloves for this season, with large cuffs. I think I'll be happier with that.


Guessing ones with a "gauntlet" kind of thing?



chomps1211 said:


> It's interesting how various topics pop up here on the forum just as they become relevant to a person!
> 
> *Ha, indeed, glad to be of use *
> 
> As for wrist guards, I have Level V gloves (mitts) with integrated wrist guards. So they are not a separate stretch fit item to over my hand and wrist. You might want to check them out if you like gaiters and want to keep wearing your wrist guards!


What did you do with your old gaiterless jacket RE gloves/sleeves?
I've got the docmeter wrist guards which I really like so probs don't wanna swap them. They are indeed a little awkward with gaiters.

I like the idea that the jacket can be worn more as casual/streetwear without gaiters.

I'll wait till it gets here and try it out, still a little sceptical. It's a shame as everything else on the jacket looks sweet.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I usually put the gloves under the jacket but over the gaiter and velcro it down on top of the glove.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Fewdfreak said:


> I usually put the gloves under the jacket but over the gaiter and velcro it down on top of the glove.


I mean with the one without gaiters... same?
Thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would never buy another jacket without wrist gaiters. If I really had to have it because of some combination of a good deal/color/specs, I would have to get some sewn in. Had my gf do that for me on my new Holden jacket last season.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Bought my first jacket with wrist gaiters this year and I dig them so far. I took a bunch of spills in pow last weekend and never had snow go up my sleeves. I'll be looking to have wrist gaiters in my next jacket as well.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I think wrist gaiters are nice to have, but there annoying when your not snowboarding. Plus if you want some and don't have any cash or outerwear with thumb loops you can make your own out of a pair of socks.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

freshy said:


> I think wrist gaiters are nice to have, but there annoying when your not snowboarding. Plus if you want some and don't have any cash or outerwear with thumb loops you can make your own out of a pair of socks.


Yeah I agree. 
Received my jacket this week without gaiters and I'm a big fan. Can wear it out round town and work etc without it looking overly goofy. 
Definitely less faff with wristguards too!

I'm happy without gaiters for now anyway. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i hate wrist gaiters and i really never ever get snow up my wrists. 

first world problem that may not even exist for most people.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Hha solution, leave the powder well alone...
> 
> But srs, you not bothered by the lack of gaiters on your jacket when you go out with that one?


No , never. In fact I find the one without more comfortable... I'm always pulling and fixing my gators and they feel like crap under my gloves most days getting twisted up and shit. The jacket without them feels great and I never have any issues. And ya, the gators piss me off when I'm not riding. I should just cut them out already lol.



ShredLife said:


> i hate wrist gaiters and i really never ever get snow up my wrists.
> 
> first world problem that may not even exist for most people.


Ya this...


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I find gaiters to be more useful as a tool to help pull my sleeves under my Hestra gloves which has an elastic band where the wrist is, above the powder cuff. Otherwise my sleeve would be riding high up on my arm. A necessity, may be not, but very convenient for me.


----------

